# Bürostuhl bzw. "Bürosessel"



## Stockmann (10. November 2015)

*Bürostuhl bzw. "Bürosessel"*

Hallo,
ich bin auf der Suche nach einem neuen Bürostuhl bzw. Sessel.

Jedoch weiß ich derzeit nicht was ich kaufen soll, eher in die Richtung Chefsessel oder eher in die Richtung Stressless Sessel?

Chefsessel sind die Vorteile:

- Meistens Rollen
- Anpassbar in der höhe
- Je nach Art zum "rumlümmeln"

Nachteile:
- nicht so gemütlich wie der Stressless


Art Stressless Vorteile:

- Einfach nur verdammt gemütlich

Nachteile:

- Keine Rollen
- Keine Höhenverstellung


Hat jemand Erfahrung ob das so nachteilig wäre ohne Höhenverstellung und ohne Rollen?

Chefsessel würde ich mir einen neuen zulegen, sollte es aber ein Stressless werden dann wohl was gebrauchtes (bei den Preisen)

Oder gibt es Alternativen was so beides auf seine Art irgendwie vereint?


Preislimit muss nicht ausgenutzt werden aber würde maximal 400€ betragen.


----------



## Lupoc (10. November 2015)

*AW: Bürostuhl bzw. "Bürosessel"*

Moin. Joup. Habe beruflich damit zu tun. Kann dir gern ein paar Tipps geben. Schreib einfach eine PM.


----------



## Stockmann (10. November 2015)

*AW: Bürostuhl bzw. "Bürosessel"*



Lupoc schrieb:


> Moin. Joup. Habe beruflich damit zu tun. Kann dir gern ein paar Tipps geben. Schreib einfach eine PM.



Wie gesagt, ich suche nach Leuten die erfahrung haben, ob sich ein "unbewegglicher Sessel" wie der Stressless an einem normalen Bürotisch zu sehr zum Nachteil entwickelt.


----------



## Lupoc (10. November 2015)

*AW: Bürostuhl bzw. "Bürosessel"*

Und ich sagte dir dass ich beruflich damit zu tun habe. Damit meine ich nicht, dass ich auf einem Bürostuhl sitze, sondern dass beruflich Gebäude im Gewerbebereich komplett einrichte. Büros, Verwaltungen, Empfänge, Konferenzräume etc. Dazu gehört auch dass bestuhlen. Also ja, ich habe Erfahrungen damit. Und nein, ein stressless hat nichts an einem Schreibtisch zu suchen. Da kannst du dir gleich eine Couch an den Schreibtisch stellen...


----------



## Stockmann (10. November 2015)

*AW: Bürostuhl bzw. "Bürosessel"*



Lupoc schrieb:


> Und ich sagte dir dass ich beruflich damit zu tun habe. Damit meine ich nicht, dass ich auf einem Bürostuhl sitze, sondern dass beruflich Gebäude im Gewerbebereich komplett einrichte. Büros, Verwaltungen, Empfänge, Konferenzräume etc. Dazu gehört auch dass bestuhlen. Also ja, ich habe Erfahrungen damit. Und nein, ein stressless hat nichts an einem Schreibtisch zu suchen. Da kannst du dir gleich eine Couch an den Schreibtisch stellen...



Es gibt von Stressless auch die Homeoffice Serie, das sind einfach gesagt nur die "Sessel" mit Rollen drunter.
Gebraucht nicht zu bekommen und Neu nicht zu bezahlen, deswegen suche ich nach einer Alternative ohne Rollen um einfach Geld zu Sparen. 
Die Sache ist halt, wie man damit zurecht kommt ohne Rollen und ohne Höhenverstellung am Tisch zu sitzen.

Wenn es dir zu hoch ist mir darauf eine einfache Freundliche Anwort zu geben, dann las es sein.


----------



## TheLo0s (10. November 2015)

*AW: Bürostuhl bzw. "Bürosessel"*

OT:


Lupoc schrieb:


> ........Dazu gehört auch dass *bestuhlen*...


Bin ich der einzige der findet, dass sich das ziemlich lustig anhört? 

BTT:
Also ich würde das von den Zeiten abhängig machen, die ich darauf verbring... 

lange Zeit (produktiv, aufrechte Sitzposition)... Ganz klar, nen richtigen Bürostuhl (auch kein Chefsessel)... Dein Rücken wirds dir danken  hier finde ich z.B. die Sitness richtig nice vorallem vom P/L Verhältnis! Auch nicht schlecht (hab ich auf Arbeit) ist z.b. der Interstuhl Yos.
mittlere Zeit (aufrechte Sitzposition)... Chefsessel geht klar...
mittlere Zeit (lümmelnd)... Dafür schaut der Stressless für mich perfekt aus! (wenn die Höhe passt)
kurzzeitig... Da taugt auch n Bierkasten 

So würde ich das eingruppieren! Wobei ich den Stressless nicht kenne und das nur eine optische Einschätzung ist


----------

